# In the end of FEAR 2 Alma... Spoilers!



## Nick89 (Feb 18, 2009)

(Spoilers) 






How should I put this... Alma jumps your broom stick.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok?


----------



## RevengE (Feb 18, 2009)

It's all part of the weird story we call FEAR. I really think there is some weird twist to the story they really don't want to tell you just yet.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 18, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Ok?



do you get what I said?

She's dead tho so....I was like WTF just happened.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 19, 2009)

i just read that on wikipedia and makes me less want to play the game now than it did before

seems like they ripped it for this game thats too far, she is a child who is now damn i want to say but cant

lets just say it gets x rated and they dont use rubber


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah I was like "WTF?" at the ending. Go to wike and read the wiki, went back and played the ending again and then was like "ohhhh? She's fucking fucking me?" LOL I thought she was dead did she mind rape me?


----------



## RevengE (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL I still have not played fear 2 but I really don't care enough to play it..I do however want to see this ending.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw it on youtube..................WTF?!!?!?!?!? thats all im saying everyone else will have to go watch it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpKKvqrsllY

enjoy, now excuse me while I try to get a hold of the game now,lol I dont care if I spoil it I still want to play it just cause it scares the crap out of me


----------



## wolf2009 (Feb 19, 2009)

lol, all the destruction for getting laid. no wonder she is a psycho.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 19, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> lol, all the destruction for getting laid. no wonder she is a psycho.



lol dude she wants your nuts.....I seriously want to play it now though to understand cause im still not getting it, why she did it?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2009)

I suggest we start a "Sexy Alma Screenshot Clubhouse" 

I just finished the game.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 19, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I suggest we start a "Sexy Alma Screenshot Clubhouse"
> 
> I just finished the game.



LOL


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> LOL



I've posted a few pics of her sexy self in another Fear thread already. She would be hot if she wasn't all creepy looking. I guess I'm into goths/emos lol.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah I don't get it either does it explain
It in the game?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm buying this game now. lol


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 19, 2009)

theres a f.e.a.r. wiki explains the whole story line, basically in f.e.a.r. 1 you play as the "point man" near the end of that series (the expansions) point man doesnt die he's actually trying to escape and what not running away from people "He is most likely being hunted by ATC forces under Genevieve Aristide's command." note that he's still alive

THEN  starts the second game when you play with a different character Michael Becket the new point man thats all I got so far,lol alma seems to like him cause of his abilities im not sure wtf is going on but I want to play it now


http://fear.wikia.com/wiki/F.E.A.R._2:_Project_Origin


----------



## KainXS (Feb 19, 2009)

DON'T READ THIS IF YOU DIDN"T BEAT IT YET







yeah i just beat it and while your fighting the other guy in your mind I guess alma is banging you , how do you get a corpse pregnant

I got a pic of it too, lol, the baby also says mommy inside of alma, and hence is the third prototype, but I've heard that theres also info in the first game that alma might not have died.

So there could be a FEAR 3 coming out soon


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2009)

This game sounds fucked up, I really want it now lol


----------



## wolf2009 (Feb 19, 2009)

ya now i'm getting it too


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2009)

Seems like they had to add sex and tits to the game to make it sell more. FINE WITH ME.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Seems like they had to add sex and tits to the game to make it sell more. FINE WITH ME.



Hell yea


----------



## RevengE (Feb 19, 2009)

Alma didn't die in the the first fear she jumps on the helicopter at the very end remember?


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2009)

meh, she'd be hot if she didn't look like a corpse


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Alma didn't die in the the first fear she jumps on the helicopter at the very end remember?



Think about what you just said? How does she jump onto a helicopter thats flying mid air. If she isn't a ghost then she is a Goddess? Surly not mortal...


----------



## RevengE (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay? that's the reason I said that meaning she is still alive somehow, reguardless if she is a ghost,mortal,goddess she survived the first FEAR.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont think shes dead just read this

Alma was a severely troubled child, gifted with tremendous psychic powers, who suffered nightmares and apparently was attuned to the negative emotions of the people around her. At the age of eight, she was recruited into Armacham Technology Corporation's project Origin with the aim of creating Psychics from a psychic for-bearer. Two days before her eighth birthday, she was put into an induced coma and locked in the Vault, a spherical structure located deep inside the secret Origin facility, blocking her psychic abilities. During the project, Alma was impregnated twice with clone embryos. She gave birth to the first prototype, when she was only 15 years old, and then a second, Paxton Fettel, before the project was closed down. Alma causes a "synchronicity event", in which she merges her mind with Paxton when he was 10, prompting ATC to shut down Project Origin completely and to "pull the plug" on Alma. Life support was removed from the Vault and according to Harlan Wade, she died six days later.

Alma is also the mother to the Point Man, the one you play as in the first F.E.A.R., which would probably explain his "abilities" mentioned in the first 1


----------



## KainXS (Feb 19, 2009)

you never know, in fear 2 it says that alma was locked on the grounds in a chamber of Amniotic fluid and left there in a isolation field after being pronounced dead in case she came back, so maybe something happened, you never know


----------



## D007 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep this is exactly what I was trying to say..
It's not FEAR.. 
it's a weak porno..
she bangs you while your strapped into a chair for chrissake..
and I looked into it.. she had kids on year apart from the age of 14.. no more than 3 kids.. that makes her 17 max, from what I can gather..
kiddie porn..

this game sucked so bad..
it has like 10-13 hours of game play at most.
and the ending sucked..
the effects when you hit the machine were garbage..

it was an FPS..
thats it..
what a piece of junk..
a wanna be sick porn in my book.. 
garbage..

I wish I hadn't bought it..
I'd of rather bought a bunch of beer..
and I barely drink..


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 19, 2009)

D007 said:


> Yep this is exactly what I was trying to say..
> It's not FEAR..
> it's a weak porno..
> she bangs you will your strapped into a chair for chrissake..
> ...



I just want it because I like the story, same reasons why I buy most of the games I buy, Bioshock is a good example to a reason why I want F.E.A.R. 2


----------



## EaGle1337 (Feb 19, 2009)

*one word:*

WTF?


----------



## JC316 (Feb 19, 2009)

D007 said:


> Yep this is exactly what I was trying to say..
> 
> and I looked into it.. she had kids on year apart from the age of 14.. no more than 3 kids.. that makes her 17 max, from what I can gather..
> kiddie porn..



No, because she gave birth to Paxton Fettle at age 15, then synced with him when he was 10, making her 25, then they pulled the plug on her.


----------



## ASharp (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah...that's just a really bizarre ending. I thought you were joking at first. 

"Interesting" game though to say the least.


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## RevengE (Feb 19, 2009)

she is not 17!


----------



## Xazax (Feb 19, 2009)

Game developers are really reaching for plots endings....


----------



## fenurch (Feb 19, 2009)

Watched the ending on YouTube, that's possibly the biggest FAIL-ending in the world ;D OMG, SO BAD, really, FEAR sucks only because of this GHAY ending.


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

I don`t mind sex in games Witcher for example 
I like this game I like its graphics, weapons etc.
But what the f.... with this ending.
Sex yeah, ugly chick nooooo.......


----------



## fenurch (Feb 19, 2009)

It's not the sex, Sex is more that good.
And it's not because of Alma, she's ugly but /care ;D But the problem is - WTF, how did they think of an ending that would include sex although the game was hardcore FPS throughout ;/


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2009)

Sex sells. it was a cheap tactic to gain interest in the product. I wouldnt buy it for that but I feel like I got my $50 worth now.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 19, 2009)

It is a trend with horror anyway. Most of the slasher flicks have sex involved in them too. Silent Hill 2 did it too. First time you see pyramid head in the game, he is giving brutal oral sex to one of those mannequins.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Feb 20, 2009)

JC316 said:


> It is a trend with horror anyway. Most of the slasher flicks have sex involved in them too. Silent Hill 2 did it too. First time you see pyramid head in the game, he is giving brutal oral sex to one of those mannequins.



- Adds another line to the films to see before i die list.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 20, 2009)

isnt she a child i dont get how a child would rape a soldier and she is dead how can she get preggo???

the f'k up story puts me right off playing this

the gameplay isnt all that either just average and the graphics look like prey or doom 3, sometimes nice but not all that, the graphics i can put behind me but the fact i just read the plot and story and there is hardly anything to the gameplay run and shoot run to next bit puts me wayyy off


----------



## RevengE (Feb 20, 2009)

No.. she is at least 24.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dazzeerr said:


> - Adds another line to the films to see before i die list.



Not film, game. Silent Hill 2. You can get it for PS2, or Xbox.


----------



## Megasty (Feb 20, 2009)

If you go by the crazy timeline they set up, the body of the Alma that jumps on you is atleast in her 20s. When you first see her in the game she's a creepy 6 yo. Then she goes to 8, 10, 12, 15, 17, & 20+ in all the other weird visions. But 11.3 gigs for a game that short & easy is insane. But the gameplay on hard is sick. I wouldn'ty play it on any other difficulty.


----------



## Richieb0y (Feb 20, 2009)

she rapped u when she is 25 or so 

at a age of 25 ur mature right in the US and can have sex. in EU u can have sex when ur 16 year now she isnt even a child when see is banging ur love tree


----------



## D007 (Feb 20, 2009)

u tellin me she looked 25 in game? or even close?
call it what ya want..
I call it garbage..
and if i ever merged a 15 year old with a 10 year old. 
i think i'd just get a really dumb 15 year old..

this game can't hold a candle to bioshock..
it's an everyday fps..
a basic fps..
8-12 hours of gameplay, 13 tops..

Hard was ridiculously easy..
seemed more like normal.
I never had to worry about getting killed, except for on the tram.

to each their own I suppose..
I felt like a perv playing this game..
like it all u want..lol..
I think it sucked..
Huge failure in my book.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 20, 2009)

D007 said:


> u tellin me she looked 25 in game? or even close?
> call it what ya want..
> I call it garbage..
> and if i ever merged a 15 year old with a 10 year old.
> ...



lol...ok thanks for sharing,...but anyways so far my friend has beaten the game he thought it was a bad ending, so he said he'd let me borrow it so im pretty excited


"this game can't hold a candle to bioshock..
it's an everyday fps.."

well....in my book most if not all FPS games are the exact same all im interested in is the story, which is why i like fear, and why i like bioshock, saying some thing like "8-12 hours of gameplay, 13 tops.." ....so? was it fun?....hell i call bioshock 8-12 hours of gameplay, 13 tops...same damn thing i like both stories, you look at games too closely...just play have fun and if you dont like it actually explain whats wrong instead of just blurting out random crap, and if you dont like it doesnt mean you should put the game down and say thats its crap and no one should try it (i know you didnt say that but some people might think your implying that) well I for one can't wait to play it I liked the demo ALOT it scared me just like F.E.A.R. 1(not the expansions, original)and im pretty excited


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 20, 2009)

WTF?  I just watched the ending.  Makes no sense.  Her raping you?  Who wrote this story?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2009)

You like Bioshock but you hate this game? Or do you just hate it because you see some tits? Because I personally hated Bioshock, thought it was boring and the environments and enemies felt lifeless and uninspired. FEAR 2 was pretty darn good. Short, but good.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought FEAR 1 was alot better than what I have been seeing from FEAR 2.  FEAR 1 had a story line where the main character did not rape you.  I'll stick with that.


----------

